# My home theater project



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well after a long time since Ive done any work to my theater room i have deiced to start a small project. 
My plan is to remove the old wood panel board on the left side of my room, build an A/V rack into the wall and insulate it and re drywall it as well as building two fake pillars to break up the flat surface.

Here is the start of demolition:



















I picked up the 3/4" MDF and had it cut to build my A/V rack enclosure today as well as the electrical supplies I will need to run dedicated power to that location.
I also ordered my 50' of 12awg speaker wire, 3 speaker binding post wall plate and 50' subwoffer cable from Monoprice.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That should look very nice Tony..:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Prof, here is the A/V rack built:
Do you think that just the glue and screws will be enough on the shelf that will hold the receiver? It weighs 54lbs.
The top 2ft section will have rackmount rails in place for the two amps, power conditioners and EQs


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

keep us in the loop Tony should look sweet :spend:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It may be alright but with MDF I would be more inclined to add some 2"x1" braces on the sides underneath the shelves..


----------

